# RMC French Language Question



## Evan_D (12 Jan 2011)

Hello, i am currently in grade 11 and am considering applying to RMC. I know that being fluent in French is a requirement and RMC is bilingual. I am currently going to graduate from High School in BC in French Immersion. I know that this make me officially bilingual in the Gov eyes. The recruiter that i spoke to said that i would not need to take French language proficiency (if i proved that i was competent)  and could try apply as French applicant and take courses in English once entering.  My two question are do French applicants have a better percentage (he said he would try to find answer but has not responded) and is this unethical. Thanks for the help


----------



## Lumber (14 Jan 2011)

Evan_D said:
			
		

> I know that being fluent in French is a requirement and RMC is bilingual.



1. Being fluent in French is NOT a requirement. Many of the people I attended RMC with couldn't speak French to save their lives when they entered in first year. No matter how bilingual you are, you have to take the proficiency test and get yourself a second language profile, which rates your second language proficiency in the categories of "reading, writing, and oral". The levels of proficiency in each category which you can achieve (from lowest to highest) are X - A - B - C - E. If you took a test in your native language, you would get E-E-E, most people who only did core French in school would probably get a mix of X's and A's. To achieve "officially bilingual" status and succeed in the "bilingual" component of RMC, you need to get at least a B-B-B profile.

2. RMC is bilingual. Officially yes. In practice, only half true. Yes, they offer courses in both English and French, and they divide the semesters into French weeks and English weeks. During French weeks, you are suppose to do all correspondence and official business (including talking to Sqn/Div comds) in French. If you are a student commander (Top 4, Cadet Sqn Commander, Cadet Section Commander, etc) you are technically suppose to talk to all of your subordinates in French. However, this.. never.. happens (periods added for emphasis). 



			
				Evan_D said:
			
		

> The recruiter that I spoke to said that i would not need to take French language proficiency (if i proved that i was competent)  and could try apply as French applicant and take courses in English once entering.  My two question are do French applicants have a better percentage (he said he would try to find answer but has not responded) and is this unethical. Thanks for the help



3. You have an official "first language" and an official "second language" at RMC, and you are allowed (and in fact, encouraged) to take classes in your second language. If you enroll claiming French as your "first language" (which clearly, it isn't), and then take all your courses in English, I believe this would be unethical, but that just MHO.

Cheers.


----------



## Evan_D (16 Jan 2011)

Thanks that clears it up. I speak English at home but do science and socials at school in French... just curious.   Thanks for the help


----------



## wannabe SF member (20 Jan 2011)

Being bilingual might make you competitive on your application but beyond that, the only thing it will change is freeing up 5 hours a week due to being exempt of SLT. Trust me, you want to lean french, start working on it on your own, the SLT department here is severely lacking , especially when it come to teaching french to English students. 

My advice to you, when you get there, find yourself  Franco buddy, ask him to talk to you in french every once in a while and you know what, go travel in La belle Province every once in a while, immersion is the best teacher. Also, going to St-Jean at first would be a big plus.

My 2 cents.


----------



## yoman (20 Jan 2011)

Inky said:
			
		

> Being bilingual might make you competitive on your application but beyond that, the only thing it will change is freeing up 5 hours a week due to being exempt of SLT. Trust me, you want to lean french, start working on it on your own, the SLT department here is severely lacking , especially when it come to teaching french to English students.



You get out of it what you put into it. But yes your right, I do rather enjoy not having the 5 extra hours of class per week.



			
				Inky said:
			
		

> Also, going to St-Jean at first would be a big plus.



For bilingualism yes, other things not so much but it is getting better.


----------



## Strike (21 Jan 2011)

If you choose to take your classes in French after claiming English as your primary language you will be exempt from having to take French classes.  Otherwise you will have to take French throughout first year until such time as you are tested for you proficiency.  Usually this happens at the beginning of the year so they can place students in the appropriate class but I'm not sure if this testing is officially recorded.


----------



## DexOlesa (21 Jan 2011)

Yes the test is within the first couple of weeks of the term, and it is officially recorded.


----------



## ringknocker82 (21 Jan 2011)

I cannot see how anyone could consider it unethical if you apply as a French applicant. However, you would be silly to do this if you do not feel you are proficient and/or competent enough in the French language. That being said, I am an RMC graduate as well as a French immersion teacher and I know plenty of people who come out of French immersion schools who cannot function competently in French. If you are confident in your French, apply as a French speaking applicant. You'll have to take the English test, which will be a breeze for you. Just remember, don't lose your French; practice as much as you can, because you can't get past major if you're not fully bilingual.

Cheers!!


----------



## Evan_D (23 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the help ... I am sure I will have a few more questions in the future.


----------

